#  " "
,      ( ),    ,   -   -        .      ,     .       -  - !

 .
   (     ): "_    !.._"
    : "_...      !_"  :Mocking:

----------


## Arhimed0

> "    !.."
>     : "...      !"


    90-,     ..... (      )

=       -     :    =

----------

> =       -     :    =


 :yes:

----------


## YUM

**,  .  - .
   -    . - ,    :Wow:

----------

> - .
>    -   .


    - .  :Wink:

----------

"  "  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> "  "


 :yes: 
  -    -  .   -  ,        :Big Grin:

----------

-    .      .         ,     ,   ,       .    . - , ,     .        .

----------


## YUM

> -    .      .         ,     ,   ,       .    . - , ,     .        .


        ...            ...
 -,  .  ,  , ...   ,   - .
, ,      .     ,
    ,     ...
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
:   ,      (  )

----------

> .


.

----------

.....         ,

----------

> ,


 ,  , ""       ,        ,     .       ,   ,       ,    ?   ,   3-4              ,  ,           -  ,     ,    ?       ",  "?
** **  **        ,       ,    .    -    ,    -  !

----------

> - , ,     .


  :Biggrin:    ,       :yes: 




> 


        ,       




> 


 ,   ,    




> 


     - !




> 


  :Frown:  




> 


 :Wow:  




> .


    -  ,  , , .      ,        ,

----------


## -25

> .


  :Wow: 

  ,    ... , ,     ,    , ,     , , .     -   "-",   ,  ,    :Stick Out Tongue: 

     , , .    .      . :yes:

----------


## gnews

> .


 .




> 


,   ..  ""   ))))))))))))))




> ,


?!!!!!!!    ?!!!!!!!     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

     : "  ,    "

----------


## Arhimed0

,      ,    ,  5-10      (    ==)        .
 ,    ......     .....   ....  !

 ,   ,  :   Ѩ  ?

       ?

----------

> ,  , ""       ,        ,     .       ,   ,       ,    ?   ,   3-4              ,  ,           -  ,     ,    ?       ",  "?
> ** **  **        ,       ,    .    -    ,    -  !


   .....

----------

,       ......

----------

> ,       ......


     !    ,    ,

----------

> ...


,     ...   (  , ,   ), "" -     "."  .



> ...


      .     .

----------


## gnews

> .


"--,           !     
 !           
.         .    
    .    ,  
 ."()

----------

.

   : "    ?       ,       .    - , , ... ,  !".  ,     ,  ,   .        .  , : "  ?!    - , , -...."    : "   !.."

----------


## Arhimed0

> !.."


   ?
   ?

----------

> ?
>    ?


 ,  .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dinchik

> :


 ,  . :Big Grin:

----------

> -    .      .         ,     ,   ,       .    . - , ,     .        .


 :yes:  :Super:  :Clapping:

----------

> - , ,     .


,     ,    ,  ,       .   :   ,    - .          ...

,      , ,   ...

----------


## YUM

> .     .


. ! :Super: 
,    !  :Wink: 
,     ... ... :yes: 




> ,      ,    ,  5-10      (    ==)        .
>  ,    ......     .....   ....  !


  , " " -  .     ...   / 
   , ,       .  ,   ...   
-   , !     !* Ĩ!*
  . " "      (...)     "  ". 


> !


 


> ...   ,    ...


     ""     -  , -   -  
 - ! 
      ,     (    ) " " ? 
   ,   ,  "  "     .       
    -....
? :Wink:

----------

,         ,    -          (, ,   ,    ):   ,             -  ,      .      ,           ,       ?..
   :   ,    ?

----------

""    :
"_    ,    "..-.. "  ?!_"
 : ,  ,       ,          ,    .

----------


## gnews

> "  365".
>    ?


          .

----------


## YUM

> .


 !   ! 
         ,  ""  - ""...  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

,         : " "
   - ?  ,     - ?
         ,    "  "   .
!    ...        "    "...
  .

----------

> 


       - -.     .    -,      -  -  ,      .       ,    .   .

----------


## biyabem775

,  ,        ,     . 

    ,          ,  ( )  ,    ,  ... ,     .       ... ::nyear:: 
     ?

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,        ,     . 
> 
>     ,          ,  ( )  ,    ,  ... ,     .       ...
>    ?


        ...   "-"    ...... :Mocking: 
    :      -  .    ""  .     .
  ,   ,   ... ,    ,    ,   - ...

----------


## biyabem775

.
   -25,  ,   ,   -     .     .
   ?     .  ::nyear::

----------

